# ATL Saturday 10/27



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

OK. I've had one hell of a week that's only going to get worse in some respects. By Saturday, I'm gonna be ready for some herfin. 

So this is just a general call-out/feeler to see if anyone's game. The UGA-Florida game will be on, too; so that means we'll have a bit of entertainment if we meet up some place with a TV. 

I'm thinking Highland or BHII -- say 11am to 6pm. Anyone with me???


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I might be able to...have to check with my schedule makers. (wife & kid) :r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I may be able to get away for a few hours Saturday afternoon to Highland.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

The Professor said:


> OK. I've had one hell of a week that's only going to get worse in some respects. By Saturday, I'm gonna be ready for some herfin.
> 
> So this is just a general call-out/feeler to see if anyone's game. The UGA-Florida game will be on, too; so that means we'll have a bit of entertainment if we meet up some place with a TV.
> 
> I'm thinking Highland or BHII -- say 11am to 6pm. Anyone with me???


You're always welcome here!

Jim


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BlueHavanaII said:


> You're always welcome here!
> 
> Jim


Thanks, Jim. :tu


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

The Professor said:


> OK. I've had one hell of a week that's only going to get worse in some respects. By Saturday, I'm gonna be ready for some herfin.
> 
> So this is just a general call-out/feeler to see if anyone's game. The UGA-Florida game will be on, too; so that means we'll have a bit of entertainment if we meet up some place with a TV.
> 
> I'm thinking Highland or BHII -- say 11am to 6pm. Anyone with me???


Jims is a great place to smoke, but I have really been wanting to check out Highland. I have heard they do some cool stuff there for football games as well. I will stay posted to this thread to see if it builds. :ss


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

LORD PUFFER said:


> I will stay posted to this thread to see if it builds. :ss


Me as well.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I wish.. smoke one for me Dok!!


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I will be setting up all day for a big halloween party so I can't make it, but I really want to meet some of you ATL guys. 

Anyone ever go to Cigar World on sandy plains? They have the largetst walk in of any of the BM's i have been to.


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

All I can say is you guys definitively missed out not coming to the herf at Jim's last weekend. Not only did he hook me up with a ridiculous deal on a box of Rocky Patel Sun Grown, but as I was getting ready to head out, he tosses me one of the brand new El Rey del Mundo Olvidados. I think up until either today or tomorrow, he was the only retailer in the country that had them. I haven't tried it yet, but it looks delicious. I'll try to make it out this Saturday, but I think I may have a Halloween party that night.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

If my wife's mom isn't coming :hn till that following Monday, then I am there.....Come to think of it, I am there regardless. Do they have room and board there?


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

Good afternoon to everyone! 

I've never been to your establishment Jim but have heard great things. Any place with football on the TV, cigars, and fellow CS bros sounds solid to me! Let me know if its at BHII, I really want to check it out.

Bruin7


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd like to cast a vote for Jim's. Highland is ok, but they have now instituted the "cutting fee" if you choose to smoke your own and the atmosphere is better at Jim's. IMHO. :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Seems like a majority of folks want Jim's, which is *totally* cool with me. Jim's a great BOTL and has an awesome selection -- not to mention pizza and Cuban food next door. 

Jim's website seems to be down at the moment ... does anyone know what time he opens on Saturdays? The UGA game is at 3:30 on CBS, FYI.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Seems like a majority of folks want Jim's, which is *totally* cool with me. Jim's a great BOTL and has an awesome selection -- not to mention pizza and Cuban food next door.
> 
> Jim's website seems to be down at the moment ... does anyone know what time he opens on Saturdays? The UGA game is at 3:30 on CBS, FYI.


Didn't know it was down... thanks for the heads up!
I open at 10am on Saturday.

Jim


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Excellent. 

FYI, it looks like all of your host's servers are down (including or at least the nameserver).


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Excellent.
> 
> FYI, it looks like all of your host's servers are down (including or at least the nameserver).


The host looks to be entirely down... I can't even access their home site.
First time I've seen significant downtime in over 3 years of being with them (cleverdot.com)


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

discdog said:


> I'd like to cast a vote for Jim's. Highland is ok, but they have now instituted the "cutting fee" if you choose to smoke your own and the atmosphere is better at Jim's. IMHO. :ss


You have got to be joking. That is ridiculous. Jims sounds good to me. At least our $$$, if spent, will be with a respectable BOTL.:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

LORD PUFFER said:


> You have got to be joking. That is ridiculous. Jims sounds good to me. At least our $$$, if spent, will be with a respectable BOTL.:ss


damn straight.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Is this gonna be an all nighter. Till midnight?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Perry72 said:


> Is this gonna be an all nighter. Till midnight?


I won't be there that late -- will have to head out by 6, probably. That said, others are welcomed to plan for whatever they want (and Jim will allow ).


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, I can come but my only concern is the Penn State/Ohio State game. It's on at 8:00 I beleive and if I don't get to watch it I may actualy start crying. If your open Jim, and the game is on, I'll be there....:ss

Oh yeah, this is my 500th post..........:chk


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

Perry72 said:


> I may actualy start crying


You're just like every other Penn State fan I've ever met


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

jdbwolverines said:


> You're just like every other Penn State fan I've ever met


Michigan....pfft!


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Glad you all started this thread! I'll be in Atlanta from November 3rd through November 9th. Now I have a place to go check out during the evening of one the night while I am there.. 

Thanks guys!

Shawn


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Me and Ceegar both would like to come. We have a bet on that PennState game, and both concerned about being able to watch it. If you'll be hanging around Jim, we'll be there. We just don't want to hold anyone up from being able to go home. The game starts at 8:00. Let me know if this will be an issue....:tu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I will be in town but with wife in tow for a "weekend away together". If I get a chance, I will head that way. If not, smoke and drink like you normally would.

scottie


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Perry72 said:


> Me and Ceegar both would like to come. We have a bet on that PennState game, and both concerned about being able to watch it. If you'll be hanging around Jim, we'll be there. We just don't want to hold anyone up from being able to go home. The game starts at 8:00. Let me know if this will be an issue....:tu


I'll be here for you!

Jim


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

volfan said:


> I will be in town but with wife in tow for a "weekend away together". If I get a chance, I will head that way. If not, smoke and drink like you normally would.
> 
> scottie


Fingers are crossed, Scottie. Gimme a call if you're heading in.... :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Just a bump in case there are any ATL folk who haven't seen this. If theres anyone from Montgomery or Birmingham, all y'all are welocome, too (so long as you root for UGA). 

Can't wait to herf it up. Since so many folks appeared tentative, add you name to the list below if you're going to show up at some point:

Blue Havana II
The Professor
discdog
Perry72
Ceegar

Best as I can tell, everyone else was a "we'll see." So check back in and add your name if you're coming, please. Let's say 11ish until whenever at Blue Havana II. 

Peace.
:ss


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Me and Ceegar are there for sure....:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Perry72 said:


> Me and Ceegar are there for sure....:ss


Hence you being on...

*The List*
Blue Havana II
The Professor
discdog
Perry72
Ceegar


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

FYI... the new Mexican Restaurant (Tocayo's) will be providing snacks (may be just chips and salsa, but who knows!)

Jim


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BlueHavanaII said:


> FYI... the new Mexican Restaurant (Tocayo's) will be providing snacks (may be just chips and salsa, but who knows!)
> 
> Jim


no sh*t?! that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

awesome :tu


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

Jim, do you get ESPN Classic and if you do would you be willing to put on the Michigan-Minnesota game on one of your TVs? Comcast around me dropped Classic from its regular cable so I have to go somewhere to watch it, and I can't think of very many better places.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

jdbwolverines said:


> Jim, do you get ESPN Classic and if you do would you be willing to put on the Michigan-Minnesota game on one of your TVs? Comcast around me dropped Classic from its regular cable so I have to go somewhere to watch it, and I can't think of very many better places.


I believe we can accomodate you!

Jim


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

One more bump. 

Ji, LORD PUFFER, Bruin7 -- all y'all comin'??? I hope so!!!!!

I gotta run a couple of errands in the morning; but I'm gonna try my darndest to get there no later than noon. 

Can't wait to herf!!!!! I think it's gonna be a Lusi day.... :dr


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Perry and I probably won't get there until around 5:30pm. Hope some of you guys are still around by then.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

CeeGar said:


> Perry and I probably won't get there until around 5:30pm. Hope some of you guys are still around by then.


barely... I'll be leaving at 6ish, I think.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I will try to stop by at least for a bit. I have a birthday party to go to tomorrow and I am not sure what kind of time constraints that will incur.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

one last bump. this is today.  :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

running a little later than planned. have to drop by the PO still... then hit the road. will see everyone closer to 12:30, probably...


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm planning on making it. I pry won't get out there until this afternoon though.


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

I plan on coming by but will have to leave around dinner time. See you there. (I'll be the tall Chinese guy with cigars in each hand LOL)

Bruin7


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

PICS!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Very nice herf! Had a great time hanging out with the folks here at Blue Havana II!!! And to make it even better, my Dawgs are kicking Florida's ass.  

Thanks for the great time everyone!!!!!


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Things are still going strong here... jdbwolverines is happy Michigan won and CeeGar, Parry 72 and his friend Adam are also here. And of course, our good friend Lithuanian Leo is providing humor. If you are in the area stop on in... Ohio State and Red Sox/Rockies will be on!

Jim


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

We had a great time tonight! Thanks to Jim for being such a gracious host and hanging around to watch me win my bet with Perry . and the Dawgs whipped some Gator butt! Great to meet some of the club stogie guys as well. I hope we can do it again soon. Perry may have some more pics to post later.... :ss :ss


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Looks like a great time, guys!! 


Nice pics Darrel!! Now ............. who the hell is who!?!?!?:r


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Everyone was really mean and made fun of me all night....


j/k......Had a great time as always. Was nice to meet everyone. And got a nice gift from the Professor. If you guys ever get to Jim's to check it out, I strongly suggest heading up the the cuban resteraunt and getting some of that wicked coffee. It was great with a cigar.....:tu


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the hospitalities Jim!


----------

